# In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi, the inventor of TDI, blazes a trail in the field of engine manufacture. At the 27th annual Lake Wörther Tour being held at the end of May in the Austrian province of Carinthia, the brand behind the four rings is showcasing this technology's potential with a sensational study. The two-liter TDI unit under the bonnet of the Audi A3 TDI clubsport quattro delivers 165 kW (224 hp) and musters up 450 Nm (331.90 lb-ft) of torque – the sort of pulling power normally associated with a sports car. The show car races from 0 to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in just 6.6 seconds and attains a top speed of 240 km/h (149.13 mph).
* Full Story *


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro ([email protected])*

I just came.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

need now


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (JaxACR)*

I just dropped science, in my panty place. Straight up drizzling son. This thing is SFG: So Facking Gnarly! I'll take the front bumper and entire interior, less the bi-colored door card panels. Paint up the rear hatch so it doesn't look of a ford Focus, and I may be in it to win it. The exhaust set up is so good!


_Modified by iModA3 at 3:44 PM 5/16/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (iModA3)*

I want those rims!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Kleenex on the isle my crotch

HOLY FREAKIN COW audi pulled the strings out for this one. BUILD IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

That is sick. I love the grill. I'd prefer sportback taillights, but that exhaust is intimidating.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

pssssssssh


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like a really good photoshop job.....


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

happiness in my pants


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Yow.
0-60 in 6.6 sec must be conservative, unless the power band is needle thin.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_I just came.

You just came from where?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_
You just came from where?

Hold on...
.
.
.
.
...wait for it.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....wait...for...it.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
YOUR MOM'S HOUSE!!!!1!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_
You just came from where?

YSATI


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I want those rims!

But they are a total rip off of Homestar runners Feet!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i want that interior!


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh my...........


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*

I'll take the running gear, they can keep the visuals.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dana D)*

swap in 19s, a slight drop to compensate for the slightly smaller wheels, ditch the wing, add a beefed-up DSG (which will turn in times at least 2-tenths quicker), and you've got the perfect A3 and it's under warranty to boot!
edit: and a black-out grille



_Modified by yacoub at 8:10 AM 5/17/2008_


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i want that interior!









ME too... I want that shifter..


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

I'd even hit it with the number 8 on the side on the rising sun door cards.
love the car


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

OHHHH GOD OHHHHHHHHH YES


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

I just dreamed i was gonna get that interior. lol


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

its okay, the interior os SICK.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

Very nice








Love the interior. Though I'd prefer DSG, that shifter gate is definitely a winner








I'm not sure if anyone else shares this sentiment but to me it's like the R8 interior reflected in the A3.
How is Audi at producing things close to their concepts? Anyway I doubt we'd see a TDI on this side of the ocean. Plus I wouldn't want one--I _so_ hate the stink of diesel (though I understand it's because of the relative low quality of diesel fuel in NA).


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

ur not driving fast enough if u smell ur own diesel


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (yacoub)*

Might not be the diesel. Might be the frijoles.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...ncept/
I think I need a towel...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ sexy! (the car!)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I still want those rims.


----------



## i_am_perfect (Sep 8, 2004)

I want a grill like that one...


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't wait to see this next to the S3 at a US dealer.... Oh, wait.... Never mind. Not gonna happen.


----------



## 20AE428 (Feb 23, 2005)

I love the mirrors! Audi should go this route with the A3 instead of the monsters from the A5.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (20AE428)*

I agree about the mirrors. Less is enough.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i dunt know, but its looks to weird to me. theres nothing on the exterior of the car that makes me love it over my car. the interior is sick though. that steering wheel and just everything really. the shifter is hot too but idk i kinda like the way my s3 one looks better


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i dunt know, but its looks to weird to me. theres nothing on the exterior of the car that makes me love it over my car. the interior is sick though. that steering wheel and just everything really. the shifter is hot too but idk i kinda like the way my s3 one looks better

Completely agree! (Although I don't have an S3 shifter myself.)


----------



## zoondel (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro ([email protected])*

Want to get my hands on a TDI QUATTRO A3 or S3 in any form....
I have cash now....I am waiting.......
When will Audi of America listen to their customers and stop giving excuses about why their dealers don't want the cars due to variety. Somehow the dealers in Germany are able to handle 10x the variety.
They are missing the opportunity to leverage the current/sudden "conciousness" of the public due to high gas prices. They need to get TDI in all engine sizes to the market here ASAP, not trickle it out by starting with the Q7.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (zoondel)*

I keep hearing murmuring that Audi is going to bring TDI to the US in a big way. Now is definitely the time with the vast majority of the public concerned about MPG. I think the biggest hurdle was the new diesel emissions laws, but VW has licensed the Blue-Tec diesel system from MB, so expect to see something soon.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: Audi A3 Clubsport quattro (zoondel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoondel* »_Want to get my hands on a TDI QUATTRO A3 or S3 in any form....
I have cash now....I am waiting.......
When will Audi of America listen to their customers and stop giving excuses about why their dealers don't want the cars due to variety. Somehow the dealers in Germany are able to handle 10x the variety.
They are missing the opportunity to leverage the current/sudden "conciousness" of the public due to high gas prices. They need to get TDI in all engine sizes to the market here ASAP, not trickle it out by starting with the Q7.








I'd plunk down for an A3 TDI Quattro in a heartbeat, but to be honest soon as the Tiquan TDI hit's the lot i'm scooping one up


----------

